# 97 F-150



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

I have a 97 F-150 that i have been trying to sell for the past 2 months. It's the xl model ext cab. 2wd 4.2L has box liner steel tool box a/c and has about 70000 miles. how much should i be asking? does anyone know who would take this truck off my hands?


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

pcs,

Try kelly blue book's website out..they can give you trade in and retail value for your truck. Obviously you'll want to ask retail for your's.
I've got one of these trucks at work with the 4.2, only it's a regular cab 4/4. We've had a terrible time with this truck pinging on any grade or brand of gasoline. The only way we can get it to stop is when we put a bottle of 104 octane boost in it, and the longer it runs..the worse the pinging gets. This is with 93 octane fuel. When it has the octane boost in it..it's ok. The truck has been doing this since it was new. It's been to the Ford dealer numerous times, with no success in correcting the problem. One of the mechanics actually said, "Hopefully the motor will blow up before your warranty runs out." It has 13,000 to go before it runs out. They did say that Ford was trying to develop a new type of computer to put in these trucks..the dealer admitted there was a problem with them, and our's wasn't the only one. However, we have to wait till they come up with one. Have you had any of these problems with your's?

Tim

http://www.kbb.com kelly blue book website

[Edited by pottstim on 11-27-2000 at 12:42 AM]


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

what do you mean by pinging?


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

pinging...another word for spark knock in an engine. The best definition i have for it is the fuel is igniting before it is supposed to..causing a spark knock. This can be damaging to the engine..and can actually put holes in the pistons over a long period of time. I heard a mechanic say that when you use a lower grade of gasoline..this creates higher cylinder temps..which causes pinging. This must be true..because our truck pings terrible on 87 octane..does better on 89..and has light to moderate pinging on 93 octane..but running 93 doesn't elminate the problem.
An engine pinging to me sounds like you have a glass jar full of marbles.

Tim


----------



## BKrois1 (Nov 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by pcs _
> *I would ask $4,700 maybe 5 grand if your lucky.*


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

beings its a V 6 you might end up having to practically give it away or run it into the ground to get your $$ worth out of it.


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

It is supossedly a computer problem. Mine does the same thing. They reprogrammed the computer, but wasn't long it was doing it again. Mine was getting worse and I put a fuel injector cleaner in this morning and it seems to be getting better.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

http://www.nadabook.com or http://www.kellybluebook.com


----------

